# New and have labs



## klgiles (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new and just saw the doctor today for what has been about a year of horrible symptoms.

Intolerance to cold, hair loss, irregular/heavy cycles, extreme fatigue (sleeping 10-14 hours per night and napping during the day), very dry skin with cracking and bleeding, constipation, elevated cholesterol... the list goes on.

So I moved to AZ and have a new doc at Mayo. We drew a TSH, T3, and T4 today. Here are my results;

TSH 3.31 (0.3-5.0) Old range I know
T4 7.2 (5.0-12.5)
T3 112 (80-190)

They seem pretty normal(ish)... but I feel terrible. They didn't test for antibodies and I'm sure I'll wait till Monday or Tuesday to get a call from doc, so I guess I was just hoping for some others' experiences.

For reference, my TSH 6 months ago was 2.5. That's quite a jump for 6 months I think. Hopefully something can be done... 

Thanks for listening...


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

They didn't run the right tests, really.

You need Free T4 and Free T3, not total. They could have at least run the TPO, but should do thyroglobulin and antithryoglobulin also.

That said, report back when you talk to the doc. My experience in the forums is that doctors at Mayo are VERY conservative in their definition of hypothyroidism--ie, you are subclinical until your TSH is at least 10.


----------



## klgiles (Apr 2, 2011)

There was a Free T4, but not T3, the FT4 came back at 0.7 (range 0.6-1.6) Thoughts?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Even though the FT4 is low in the range, most doctors are going to say your results are "normal".

You'll need the antibodies tests for diagnosis, because that adds more to the picture.

Do you have a follow-up appointment to discuss the results?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Although they are normal, I am not surprised you are symptomatic. You need to push for a trial of a small amount of T4, Levothyroxine or Synthroid. Also see if they will run the antibodies that will give a clearer picture of what is going on with your thyroid.

My lab now uses the new max for TSH of 3.0. You are above that. I would research that a little and use that in your argument that your TSH is a little elevated. Your FT4 is at the bottom of the range. You might have a battle on your hands as they might just say all your labs are normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

klgiles said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new and just saw the doctor today for what has been about a year of horrible symptoms.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome!









Lainey has given you good information on your labs and Mayo. Sad but true.

I am big on validating your "inner doctor" so if you think thyroid, I think you are right. Who would know their body better than the owner of that body?

Here are tests I suggest. These will definitely sort it all out for you.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Hopefully this will help clarify the different lab tests.
understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

The symptoms you listed sure do sound like something is afoot w/ the thyroid. Symptoms can and do cross over so we can't be sure until you get some of those tests run.

I am sorry you are going through this.


----------

